# Federal government ending Wyoming wolf protections



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*THANK YOU LORD!!

About time! they don't mention that this little start up program cost tax payers 21 Mil. !. To get what? a totally decimated Elk population in Yellowstone ! *

http://news.yahoo.com/federal-government-ending-wyoming-wolf-protections-173605646.html


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

About time. What a waste of taxpayer money just so that the east and west coast liberal retards could come one step closer to making northern Idaho, Montana and Wyoming into giant theme parks.

My wish is that anyone who does not live in Idaho, Montana and Wyoming yet still believes that they have the right to inflict wolves on us would have one or more of the following built in their neighborhood: (a.) a maximum security prison, (b.) a nuclear waste dump, (c.) a nuclear power plant, or (d.) a bio-weapons research center.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I doubt that the elk population has been decimated. Prey animals and predators have a population balance. It's a cycle. Predators get too numerous. Prey animals get scarce. Predators have a big die off. Prey animal population explodes. Predator population explodes. The cycle continues.

Wolves should be regulated as a game animal. They've never been endangered in North America but they've disappeared from most of the lower 48.

The biggest wildlife problem is having too many plant eaters like deer. When deer overpopulate they eat the plants that they like making them scarce and the plants they don't like take over. Where I live I see large tracts of wild flowers that are all the same. They can be white or yellow or lavender. I get the idea a very small number of plants make up the majority. 

Another problem with an overpopulation of deer is that they're dangerous to drivers. People can die in car-deer accidents or worse yet, motorcycle-deer accidents. You end up with a deer population that's sick, malnourished, and prone to disease. Expanding the wolf population isn't the solution. You need to have adequate hunting seasons.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

BillS said:


> I doubt that the elk population has been decimated. Prey animals and predators have a population balance. It's a cycle. Predators get too numerous. Prey animals get scarce. Predators have a big die off. Prey animal population explodes. Predator population explodes. The cycle continues.
> 
> Wolves should be regulated as a game animal. They've never been endangered in North America but they've disappeared from most of the lower 48.
> 
> ...


You need to do more research on this subject only concentrate on what the people directly affected have to say. (Not the lamestream media.) The elk herds around Yellowstone have been decimated. Outfitters who used to make a living guiding elk hunters have been decimated. Go into any bar around Yellowstone and give a toast to the wolf-"recovery" program and see if you make it out alive. The locals know what's going on.

Elk hunting seasons in the area used to be generous. Not now. Maybe there's a problem with game overpopulation where you live but I've sure never heard a hunter in Montana whine about having too many deer or (especially!) elk.

There are reams of information on this subject. Much more than I have time to recount here. You don't even need to restrict yourself to Yellowstone. Ask some of the Alaska residents how the moose population is doing there.

Wolves are like a plague. You don't control it ... you eradicate it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Re-introducing wolves to that area was just another of governments many boon-doggles. mosquitomountainman is correct. Add moose to the list of depleted populations in that area. Many people in that area practice the three S rule.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

If the deer weren;t getting to thin the Gov wouldn't have lifted the ban. Time to thin the wolves.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

BillS said:


> I doubt that the elk population has been decimated. Prey animals and predators have a population balance. It's a cycle. Predators get too numerous. Prey animals get scarce. Predators have a big die off. Prey animal population explodes. Predator population explodes. The cycle continues.
> 
> Wolves should be regulated as a game animal. They've never been endangered in North America but they've disappeared from most of the lower 48.
> 
> ...


My first reaction was to make a rude comment but I won't....I'll simply say go search for facts.. The first few words in your statement " I doubt" show you aren't speaking from knowledge but from just an "Opinion".

Wolves don't lay down by the kill and eat it like a lion does, they rip into the guts and eat there, they seldom eat the rest of the Elk. Then they go run down more and do the same, leaving hundreds of pounds of meat behind. And yes other animals benefit from it but the herds can't sustain such losses.

I remember a report a few years back that said Yellowstone park went from 6000 head of Elk to 1500 since the wolves were planted.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

There is a reason man has always hunted wolves.....they are like us. They kill just to do it and decimate herds of game and livestock for grins. The "idea" that they help control population in a harmonious balance of nature is crap. Want less elk?? Well dumba$$ game managers let elk hunting in parks commence!! Yeah the people own it but we don't want to let the "people" in with guns cause this is a liberal theme park and we don't wanna see dead animals! I hate idiot liberal so much because their stupidity is so illogical spock would seize up and die from it. *rantoff*


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I heard or read somewhere that the wolves reintroduced into Wyoming and other Mountain States were not the native wolf, but were larger, more aggressive Canadian Grey wolves. Is that true?

Something about those animal rights folks is quite hypocritical, I think. Most, if not all, believe in evolution. Evolution is basically survival of the fittest. They also think that humans are simply another species of animal. 

So why do they want to go against evolution by restricting their own species in favor of less fit species? See my point?

I don't subscribe to the notion that we are animals.. Well, maybe some are. But I'm not, being that I was made in the image of God. So there!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I heard or read somewhere that the wolves reintroduced into Wyoming and other Mountain States were not the native wolf, but were larger, more aggressive Canadian Grey wolves. Is that true?
> 
> The wolves brought in are larger than the native wolves.
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd like to see them stripped naked (just the way "nature" made them) and then have them placed in a large enclosure with dozens of starving wolves and grizzly bears then leave them alone to "commune" with "nature."


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Massassauga Rattlesnakes were once native to what is now Washington DC.

Soooooo, using the very same arguments the citified treehuggers used to re-introduce wolves to the West, I propose a massive federal program be launched to re-introduce tens of thousands of Massassauga Rattlesnakes to our nation's capital. 

The suit-wearing rattlesnakes in DC deserve a little competition. Pity the poor rattlesnake that would bite one of them, tho.


----------



## oppie2005 (Feb 12, 2012)

horseman09 said:


> Massassauga Rattlesnakes were once native to what is now Washington DC.
> 
> Soooooo, using the very same arguments the citified treehuggers used to re-introduce wolves to the West, I propose a massive federal program be launched to re-introduce tens of thousands of Massassauga Rattlesnakes to our nation's capital.
> 
> *The suit-wearing rattlesnakes in DC deserve a little competition. Pity the poor rattlesnake that would bite one of them, tho.*


I would feel bad if the rattlesnakes caught some disease...


----------

